# Congratulations Chris



## havasu (Nov 23, 2014)

Our own moderator Chris and his wife delivered their second bundle of joy this morning. She is a girl, 7 lbs 6oz, and 21 inches tall. Her name is: Savannah longlastname!

Congrats Chris!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 23, 2014)

Congratulations to you and your family!


----------



## frodo (Nov 23, 2014)

HEY  ALRIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  congrats to you and Mom!   blessings on you and your household,  
                                                 pictures  we want pictures of the baby!!!!


----------



## Chris (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks! 

Here she is.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1416783140.745774.jpg


----------



## frodo (Nov 23, 2014)

awwwwwww.Savannah to the world!!!!!  that baby is cute!!!!  must look like her mom,


----------



## inspectorD (Nov 23, 2014)

Congrates to your family, Hope all goes well, and you get to catch up on your sleep in a few ...years..:trophy:


----------



## glock26USMC (Nov 24, 2014)

Congratulations Chris


----------



## bud16415 (Nov 24, 2014)

Congratulations !!!!:


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 24, 2014)

Cute baby! Congrats! And No heavy machinery involved, right?

:beer:


----------



## nealtw (Nov 25, 2014)

Thought I would send some flowers over for the Mrs.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 25, 2014)

Are they fresh from your garden?


----------



## nealtw (Nov 25, 2014)

oldognewtrick said:


> Are they fresh from your garden?



Found them at the cemetery.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 25, 2014)

You did just a lovely job of arranging them in the vase.


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 26, 2014)

alternate career path.


----------

